# I get to Wax Goat Cheddar Today!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

This is only the second goat milk cheddar cheese I've made. I think I'm hooked on cheese making! I get to wax it today. Yippee! Does anyone else just love to make cheese? I'm so proud of my ND does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yummy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! I bet it will taste good.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Neat! I bet it will taste good.


I can't wait! Unfortunately I will have to wait about 2 months to try it. I keep telling myself that patience is a virtue! As a plus, I get to eat the first cheddar I made a few months ago in the next few weeks. I'll let you all know how that goes


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It is fun! My favorite is a wine infused cheddar, but we eat them young like two weeks and I don't wax or age. Every time I try to age anything over a couple months it starts getting goatie and I can't do that. Looking forward to your taste test and all the yummy details. If you can age it like 6 months with no goatie you MUST tell me your recipe!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

The waxing was a success! Now for the waiting...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If it doesn't turn "goatie", would you send my wife a chunk? That may convince her that our goats could be used for something besides pets.
That looks very good, is it similar to icing a cake?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Dwarf Dad said:


> If it doesn't turn "goatie", would you send my wife a chunk? That may convince her that our goats could be used for something besides pets.
> That looks very good, is it similar to icing a cake?


Absolutely I think it may have to travel a ways to get to you. You should definitely milk your goats! It's probably one of my favorite things to do every day. There are actually two ways to wax a cheese. One is to simply dip it in the wax, let a layer dry, and repeat. This is probably my favorite method, if I have enough wax The second is more like icing a cake. I used that on this wheel. They both work, it just comes down to preference.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome! We just make the simple soft cheeses.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is awesome! We just make the simple soft cheeses.


Thanks! It's pretty fun. We make soft cheese too, and I've just started trying hard cheese. The real test will be how it tastes!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lookin good!

I love making cheese. Many years ago, when I had lots of spare time, I made a lot of different types of cheese, ice cream, sour cream, butter etc. Right now I am lucky to milk the girls! When I get my kitchen repaired, I want to make a small area just for cheese making.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I make hard cheeses too. But lately I have been having problems with mold on the cheese 4 to 6 weeks after waxing. Wax must be hot enough, cheese must be dry enough, and cold enough. Frustrating at times, but still fun when it works perfectly.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

wifeof1 said:


> I make hard cheeses too. But lately I have been having problems with mold on the cheese 4 to 6 weeks after waxing. Wax must be hot enough, cheese must be dry enough, and cold enough. Frustrating at times, but still fun when it works perfectly.


I am extremely nervous that this will happen to me! I guess I will see when I cut into my first cheddar in the next few weeks. Out of curiosity, do you dip your cheese in wax, or simply brush it on? How long does it usually take for your cheese to be dry enough to wax? There's so much to learn when it comes to cheese making!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> I love making cheese. Many years ago, when I had lots of spare time, I made a lot of different types of cheese, ice cream, sour cream, butter etc. Right now I am lucky to milk the girls! When I get my kitchen repaired, I want to make a small area just for cheese making.


That would be great-to have an area just for cheese making! Wow, I would like to experiment more with butter and ice cream. I'm an ice cream fanatic! What do you usually use to age your cheese? Right now it is in the refrigerator, as I do not have a cheese cave- yet!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The drying time depends on your weather and humidity. I have started drying in my cheese cave, cause it is so hot here. 
I paint on the wax. 
As far as the mold goes, you can see it under the wax. So I strip the wax, wash with salt water, redry and rewax. Just a lot of work.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

wifeof1 said:


> The drying time depends on your weather and humidity. I have started drying in my cheese cave, cause it is so hot here.
> I paint on the wax.
> As far as the mold goes, you can see it under the wax. So I strip the wax, wash with salt water, redry and rewax. Just a lot of work.


Thanks! I will check my cheeses tonight to be sure they don't have any mold!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Couldn't sleep so checking on the forum. I love making cheese - just did a Monteray Jack today. I also love my Nigies - best cheese ever. I have aged a couple for over a year - no goat taste. My favorite is Guido's cheese from Vicky Carrols book. It is quick and really. If I leave a natural rind it is so hard we call it a grating cheese but waxed - just delicious. I got myself a beverage cooler for a cheese cave. Works well as I can keep the temp right and add a little bowl of water for humidity.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wndngrvr said:


> Couldn't sleep so checking on the forum. I love making cheese - just did a Monteray Jack today. I also love my Nigies - best cheese ever. I have aged a couple for over a year - no goat taste. My favorite is Guido's cheese from Vicky Carrols book. It is quick and really. If I leave a natural rind it is so hard we call it a grating cheese but waxed - just delicious. I got myself a beverage cooler for a cheese cave. Works well as I can keep the temp right and add a little bowl of water for humidity.
> View attachment 135285


Do you need my address for when the cave gets too full?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@ETgoatygirl my wife says she is not letting her girls get bred. No matter how your cheese tastes.
She saw through my offer of goat cheese.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

wndngrvr said:


> Couldn't sleep so checking on the forum. I love making cheese - just did a Monteray Jack today. I also love my Nigies - best cheese ever. I have aged a couple for over a year - no goat taste. My favorite is Guido's cheese from Vicky Carrols book. It is quick and really. If I leave a natural rind it is so hard we call it a grating cheese but waxed - just delicious. I got myself a beverage cooler for a cheese cave. Works well as I can keep the temp right and add a little bowl of water for humidity.
> View attachment 135285


Wow! That's impressive. I definitely need a beverage cooler! It's going on my want list.. I have that book as well, and will have to check out the Guido's cheese recipe soon. So far I've just made two wheels of cheddar, but I think I'm going to try a different kind soon. It's such a fascinating process, cheese making. There are so many different kinds to make too!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Dwarf Dad said:


> @ETgoatygirl my wife says she is not letting her girls get bred. No matter how your cheese tastes.
> She saw through my offer of goat cheese.


Sad!  You will just have to come over and try cheese at my place, or @wndngrvr's place. Or you can always buy milk and make it from that! Just having goats, whatever you may use them for, is awesome. Goats rule!


----------

